# Has anyone used Seachem Paraguard for fin rot?



## OldManBetta (Jan 31, 2016)

A few weeks ago I started noticing my betta's tail get more and more shredded. You could see several rounded notches, so after much research, figured it was tail biting. Still to this day no other signs of illness, lively,good color,eats good. I've kept the water in a cycled heated tank pristine with water changes of 25% every 2 days & use prime (0.25 ppm ammonia from tap). Just in case, Replaced plastic plants with silk etc. & slightly increased his food in take. After watching my betta's tail get more & more shredded I decided this doesn't seem to be working. So after reading Paraguard doesn't mess up the cycling, had good reviews, & it doesn't have to be removed with carbon, I contacted Seachem and was told "It is gentle and safe to use prophylactically, and works excellently against fin rot. The dosage per gallon is 10 drops, for a total of 40 drops in your tank per day. We would recommend continuing this treatment for at least a week, possibly two if the fish shows no signs of stress". 
So yesterday I started the Seachem Paraguard. Since I also use Prime I increased the air stone from 1/3 to 1/2. I would just like to hear from others who have used this product & how well it worked, how long, what dosage, stress etc., especially for fin rot. I attached a picture of a closeup of his tail taken a few days ago & would love any help or suggestions in the event the Paraguard doesn't clear it up. Thank You!!


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Please don't jump into medicines. Your boy is just fin biting. And that's not what ParaGuard is for! How big is your tank? 10 drops sound plenty. Keep in mind that you were talking to someone who's trying to sell a product.

I would start with Indian Almond Leaves or Rooibos tea to promote healing. Meanwhile, just keep up with water changes so it won't turn into actual fin rot. Also, can you post a full shot of the tank? We may be able to suggest changes that can deter fin biting


----------



## OldManBetta (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank You for your concern. At this point I already did the Paraguard treatment per Seachem's directions. I did turn up the air stone to 100% & I'm happy to report that it all went well!! I did notice that some of the little white tips that I took for new fin growth are now gone. I'm not sure if it was anything or not, but it's now gone. I'm keeping my fingers crossed I found the tail biting problem, but only time will tell. His tank is on a stand next to my desk which is in a basement office with no windows. When I'd turn off the overhead lights & have just the tank lights on he was seeing his reflection everywhere he looked for about 4 hours a day! I put a small desk lamp in front of the tank and all seems fine now. I also just got a Marino moss ball & added 3 Neons for a big distraction. So far so good! Here's a picture of my tank, I'd love you to let me know any & all suggestions for tail biting!


----------

